# Making Caps with Clip for Kitless pens.



## mrtille (Aug 14, 2020)

Good Afternoon everyone in the forum. I have been making kitless pens for a couple months now( FPs) and have the process down and really appreciated those who have helped me learn it along the way earlier in the summer.  Would like to take the next step into adding a clip for the caps I make.

Is any one who does this for their FPs who can explain how they do it, have any pics, or can point me in the right direction.  Kindly email me.  All input is welcome!  

Thanks! Merrill (Pace, FL)


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 14, 2020)

I find a clip I like that's the size I want and thread the top of the cap. Just have to make sure the top is the same size as the inside diameter of the cap.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Aug 14, 2020)

Here is a good recent addition to the library:  https://www.penturners.org/resources/how-to-build-my-clips.398/

note - I don't do kitless OR make clips, I just enjoy reading and learning what others share and this article seemed well written


----------



## Bryguy (Aug 15, 2020)

I drill and thread the end of the cap. To hide the clip ring I drill out the area to fit it into the cap. I use a rotary tool to carve out the bit where the clip exits the cap. I make a finial that will fit through the ring of the clip . The finial is threaded to fit into the cap. I make my own clips so the clip ring is slighly larger than the threaded portion of the finial. Then I just screw it all together.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 15, 2020)

I use a very similar method to Bryan.

I nearly always make the finial/cap thread M9x0.75, so I use an 8.25mm drill to make the hole in the cap, then thread it with a tap. Then I turn away around the hole to make space for the clip ring (it also takes care of the relief for the finial threads that aren't fully formed all the way to the end). I use needle files to make the channel for the tab of the clip-ring to pass through.

I make a tenon 9mm diameter on the end of whatever I'm using for the finial, thread it with a die, turn down the finial to a tad larger than the cap diameter and part it off.

Then I screw the finial into the cap (without the clip in place) and finish the shaping and polishing of the cap.

It's worth investing $12 or so in cushioned pliers (I use spark plug terminal pliers like THESE from Amazon, Anderson Pens sell "section pliers" which are similar). Getting the finial out of the cap can be a challenge, there's not much to grip and it'll be in there tight when you are done shaping and sanding and polishing.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh yeah, one thing I forgot to mention ... before parting off the finial, check the fit of the cap onto the barrel with the nib in the section. If the tip of the nib is close to the end of the cap, you might have to hollow the threaded tenon of the finial so it doesn't hit. With a tenon that's threaded M9x0.75, I have found it is quite safe to drill out with around 6mm (or 1/4" or letter E, whichever bit I find first) but that could depend on the material you've used.


----------



## jalbert (Aug 15, 2020)

Like this. I don’t hide my clip rings. I show them off loud and proud.


----------

